# Rat Needing Immediate home in Southern California (Pics)



## OFYTeacher (Jul 5, 2009)

I found a pet rat that has been either lost or abandoned. For the full story please see this post: http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,15871.0.html. She is very sweet and well mannered. I am allergic to her, so I cannot keep her much longer. I live in the Victorville area of Southern California, but I would be willing to drive to meet somebody. If you are interested or know somebody who is, please post or email: [email protected]. Thanks!
Edit: Here Are some pics of her

On Elliott's Arm









Eating Peas









Exploring My Chair


----------

